# Far Cry 4 help



## mnsmix (Nov 17, 2014)

when i try to install the game this pops up 








can someone help?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I take it you are downloading this game through origin?

if so you need to be in windows as the admin and disable your anti virus and firewall software whilst doing it.


----------



## mnsmix (Nov 17, 2014)

still the same pop up


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you checked that you havent actually installed the game already?

and are you the admin or have you tried downloading and installing with admin rights? (by right clicking)

and you never answered my question is through origin? and I will add is it through uplay?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From the error message, it looks like you're installing the game into the same folder as the setup files. Try installing to a different location, like C:\Program Files.

Are you manually installing the exe file in Windows Explorer or are you letting Origin handle the installation?

If the game is already installed, are you just trying to add it to the Windows 7 Games Explorer screen so you can use the icon from there instead of using Origin/Uplay?


----------



## mnsmix (Nov 17, 2014)

i do in as admin 
i did not install it already
its not from origin i downloaded it by myself
i cant install it to diffrent place because the install exe wont run it will just show this eror


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post a link to the site you downloaded the game from so we can see if there are any specific instructions since the usual way to install Far Cry 4 is through Origin.


----------



## mnsmix (Nov 17, 2014)

skidrow


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

We don't offer any support for pirate copies.

Far Cry 4 Limited Edition - CDN$67.99 (pre-order price) - amazon.ca

Thread closed.


----------

